# QiYi 4x4 and 5x5?



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

I just saw these on CubeDepot, they are new to the site. However, they do not include a picture. Has anyone ever heard of this brand? And if so, how are the cubes?

QiYi 4x4

QiYi 5x5


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

I have and they are amazing!!!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

I tried to make a thread on this on cubedepot's website, but it was being dumb, and didn't let me. But it looks pretty cool (even though there's nothing to physically see)!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 28, 2011)

Video plz?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 28, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Video plz?



He's kidding. He doesn't really have them.


----------

